# Teen pleads guilty to murdering officer



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Tuesday, December 7, 2004 Posted: 12:30 PM EST (1730 GMT) 

POMONA, California (AP) -- A 16-year-old boy pleaded guilty Monday to murdering a California Highway Patrol officer who was gunned down as he stood outside a courthouse in April.

Valentino Mitchell Arenas pleaded guilty to first-degree murder of Officer Thomas Steiner and admitted the special circumstances of murder of a police officer, lying in wait and murder during a drive-by shooting, said Deputy District Attorney Linda Loftfield.

The plea was entered as jury selection for trial was under way.

Arenas, who also admitted that the killing was gang-related, faces up to life in prison without possibility of parole when he is sentenced January 28.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Well atleast he's man enought to admit what he did and suffer the consequences for his actions. :roll: 


Scott c:


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

SAPD @ Tue Dec 07 said:


> Well atleast he's man enought to admit what he did and suffer the consequences for his actions. :roll:
> Scott c:


Sure. In order to avoid the Death Penalty, but I guess he's still a stand-up guy.
:evil:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Speaking of the death penalty, we're having our the first one in 40 years next month....should be interesting. Thankfully the Gov. said she's not going to stop it.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

bbelichick @ Tue 07 Dec said:


> SAPD @ Tue Dec 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Well atleast he's man enought to admit what he did and suffer the consequences for his actions. :roll:
> ...


I'm not saying he's a stand up guy. I'm just saying atleast he's not trying to lengthen out the case so that the family has to have more pain then they already have. IMO he's a douchebag that should be severely beaten then cut then shot then oc'd then thrown in the chair and fried.

Scott :santa:


----------

